# For sale thread



## potnoodle (18 Apr 2013)

How many posts do I have to have had to post in the for sale forum. I've been a member for some time now and done mor than 15 posts. 

Have not post for one time as I'm more of a lurker


----------



## Peter Armstrong (18 Apr 2013)

16


----------



## potnoodle (18 Apr 2013)

How o I tell how many I have done. I'm sure it's more than that.


----------



## potnoodle (18 Apr 2013)

I have even posted in the for sle section before 

http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/ebay-specailized-sx-trail-frame-and-more.27152/


----------



## potnoodle (18 Apr 2013)

All ok as it let me post now


----------



## ianrauk (18 Apr 2013)

potnoodle said:


> All ok as it let me post now


 

I've moved it to the Auctions section of the classifieds.


----------



## potnoodle (18 Apr 2013)

Cheers Ianrauk


----------



## Shaun (20 Apr 2013)

I changed the classifieds forums permissions recently, but they're not retro-active.

They're applied when you next login and updated on your account about 20 min. later when the system does a batch update - hence it not working at first, but kicking-in later.

Now they are applied they should "stick". 

Cheers,
Shaun


----------

